# Removing this tub drain



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

The cross in the drain for the tub key broke off, Im pretty sure its the drain thats leaking, I don't have a dremmel so is there another easier way to get it out? Im thinking a hack saw and cutting it in half.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> The cross in the drain for the tub key broke off, Im pretty sure its the drain thats leaking, I don't have a dremmel so is there another easier way to get it out? Im thinking a hack saw and cutting it in half.


There is inside wrench for bathtub drains ... they should have them at your suppliers


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

I cut a notch in it with the sawzall and finish the cut with a small hacksaw being very careful not to nick the porcelain then collapse the threads with a flat head... unless you're a spaz then stay away from the sawzall.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

here is a pic and a place to get it

http://www.calibex.com/bath-tub-wre...earch-html?nxtg=35d80a1c051b-3AC24BE9536C64C3


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I usually cut a couple inch notch out of the shoe trim and try to get it to either turn out or squeeze the trim to pull it out, as stated before, if you're a spaz don't do that..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This be the way to go... :thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​ 





​ 





​ 


Diamond blade angle grinder, 4" blade, be veeeeery careful get a groove so a screwdriver can be hit with a hammer. <<< I love incorrect tool usage, but it works.​ 
It'll come out every time. If there's a way to do it easy, I've found it already. :laughing:​


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 9042
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a PVC shoe it"ll most certainly will work every time but I don't see how that's going to work on something that's been together for over a decade. BTW a hammer works wonders on anything PVC that needs removal :yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I get them all out, same way. On the old brass ones, just hit a lot harder... sometimes you have to send it clockwise then counterclockwise to break the threads open.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Redwood said:


> This be the way to go... :thumbup:


That's exactly what I was tought and unless its a new efd up install I don't even try any thing else (except I'm like a surgeon with my sawzall so that's the scalpel I use)

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Great idea's! I appreciate the help.:thumbup:


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ridgid internal pipe wrench, works wonders


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You can also heat the spud up with a torch. Then shock it with some cold water. We've done it hundreds of times.

Hammer and chisel is also a great way.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

If your replacing the the whole w/o and its a cast tub, I cut the shoe off from the back of the tub with a sawzall.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I use the Ridgid internal wrench first and if that doesn't work it gets cut with a saw and then broke loose with a screwdriver.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> here is a pic and a place to get it
> 
> http://www.calibex.com/bath-tub-wre...earch-html?nxtg=35d80a1c051b-3AC24BE9536C64C3


 
I have that tool, it SUCKS! I have a different one If I remember I will take a picture of it I will. It works a lot better!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to one one this week. If the drain doesn't come off with a wrench and screw driver I break out the sawzall and putty. It works every time. I was going over how much should charge for that? Any good ideas?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I have to one one this week. If the drain doesn't come off with a wrench and screw driver I break out the sawzall and putty. It works every time. I was going over how much should charge for that? Any good ideas?


 


At least $ 5.00 :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I collapse them and peel them


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> At least $ 5.00 :laughing:


I talked to some buddy's in the trade. I'm going with $285.


----------

